# Ask a potential friend to hang out?



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

So, I recently quit a new job, and today I got a text message from an ex co-worker, saying he'd like to stay in touch. How sweet of him, hehe. It came as a surprise, because the two of us didn't talk much at work (although we had some short conversations). He's a quiet, serious type of person and he didn't really pay any attention to me. When I quit and was saying goodbye, he didn't even lift his head up to say goodbye to me. So yeah, I was pretty surprised when I got the friendly message. We exchanged about 20 texts today, lol; it turns out he's a lot friendlier on screen than he is in person. 

So I'm thinking that I should ask him to do something. Any suggestions as to what? Would simply a walk sound kind of boring? I'm soooo not used to doing this, hehe.


----------



## sharks88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool! Ask if he'd like to join you for lunch or something. People get together to eat all the time! Trust me, if you make the 1st move, it will take a lot of pressure of him, and help him feel more confident instead of shy


----------



## ringfortheking (Sep 22, 2009)

Ask him out! Don't walk. Haha why don't you guys grab lunch or dinner? Initiate, he might be too shy to ask you out so it all depends on you. Make yer move!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys... unfortunately this didn't end well at all, lol: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/should-i-meet-up-with-this-guy-72158/


----------

